# Can an Audiologist bill e/m services as incident to ?



## Coder2hear813 (Dec 24, 2009)

We have audiologists that give counseling to our patients for tinnitus,hearing loss,etc. Can audiologist bill e/m services as incident to the physician ? Any information is appreciated and the resource for the information. Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 24, 2009)

As long as you have all components of incident to met.  The physician has seen the patient, has ordered the test, and is present on site while the patient is being seen.


----------



## 06Coder (Jan 4, 2010)

I understand Medicare now requires an audiologist bill under his or her own NPI # effective 10/1/2008 and therefore, billing E/M incident-to physician services would be inappropriate.  Can an audiologist now bill E/M services directly?


----------



## Sheri Varner (Jan 30, 2010)

No audiologist cannot bill E/M services directly due to their type of speciality.


----------

